# LabPe Ghrp2 + cjc 1295 wo DAC LOG



## TREMBO (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey dawgs, it will be my first peptide log, I've choosen LabPe peps and tgey've arrived today... Got a little problem with my address but it was ok. Package came very smooth and well packed.

I'll do two shots a day, 200mcg when waking up and feeding 30-40 min after. At night I'll fast for two hours, pin and sleep.

Will diet and post photos of my progress...

Obs: I'm actually cycling with test E since january and will mantain it during the pep cycle!


----------



## TREMBO (Sep 18, 2012)

Today will be my 1st shot... 200mcg ghrp2 + 100mcg cjc1295 wo dac

I eated at 23h 1 egg + whey + low sugar baking cocoa, so I'll wait until 00:30 to pin myself... It will be the 1st time I'll make the solution, so I'll put 1ml in each vial and pin 5ui of cjc1295 and 4ui ghrp2 and go to sleep, my main objective is cutt down trying to keep my lean mass...

As I told before I'll post some photos in the process to see my own evolution, maybe 1 photo per month would be good... I know that using GHRP is a slow process, so I'll buy more if necessary.

Do you guys think I could feel some sleep improovement in the 1st application? ehehehe I feel like my 1st AE cycle...

Tomorrow morning I'll wake at 6h and pin again, wait until 7:30 and feed with 2 eggs, whey and sweetener (all in the microwave), avoiding carbs! You guys think is good in this way?


----------



## TREMBO (Sep 18, 2012)

Forgot to tell: if I really like this shit I'll buy IGF and MGF ehehehe or buy more ghrp2 to pin 3x/day!


----------



## Intense (Sep 18, 2012)

Looking forward to your log, I like seeing peptide logs.


----------



## TREMBO (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey guys, I've actually done 2 pins... Yestarday before bad I felt like a warming sensation and a light lazyness, and after so I've woken up 2 hours after very hungry... Don't know if the hungry was because of GH or because I was fasting.

Today morning I woke up 5am and pinned again... Warming sensation plus little lazyness, kind of a heavy body sensation... I slept until 7am and here I am now!

Wanna know if those feelings are the GH ones! Ty...


----------



## Vibrant (Sep 19, 2012)

TREMBO said:


> Hey guys, I've actually done 2 pins... Yestarday before bad I felt like a warming sensation and a light lazyness, and after so I've woken up 2 hours after very hungry... Don't know if the hungry was because of GH or because I was fasting.
> 
> Today morning I woke up 5am and pinned again... Warming sensation plus little lazyness, kind of a heavy body sensation... I slept until 7am and here I am now!
> 
> Wanna know if those feelings are the GH ones! Ty...



those are all normal effects from the peps bro.


----------



## TREMBO (Sep 19, 2012)

Arrived right now from the workout and decides to pin... I think I'll take off the morning pin and put in the post workout, I can't stay fasting in the morning...

Starting to feel some heat right now... I thought that I got more pumped in the gym too... I'll eat after 1h and pin again before sleep!


----------



## Vibrant (Sep 19, 2012)

How much time will you have between the post wo and pre bed pin?


----------



## njc (Sep 19, 2012)

The hunger thing should fade a bit or completely with time

GHRP-6 is notorious for being the "make ya hungry peptide."  Everybody is different however, I get absolutely insane hunger from GHRP-2 and only mild to moderate hunger from 6.


----------



## TREMBO (Sep 19, 2012)

This ghrp2 is giving me tremendous hungry... I've just eaten 1 atum can, 2 eggs, 2eggwhites, 2 scoops of whey, some meat, sweet potatoes and a little of cottage cheese.

And I still with that unsatisfied feeling that I'm not filled up...

I forgot to tell that I'm using test e + dianabol + stan, but I wasn't that hungry!


----------



## TREMBO (Sep 19, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> How much time will you have between the post wo and pre bed pin?



Man... I think 2:30 h... Ill finish eating 22h and pin at 00:30! Is it ok?


----------



## TREMBO (Sep 19, 2012)

Hehehe lol... I hope it happens with me... In fact, rp2 is known to give less hungry... But I'll try to eat the healthier possible.


----------



## njc (Sep 19, 2012)

TREMBO said:


> Man... I think 2:30 h... Ill finish eating 22h and pin at 00:30! Is it ok?



Thats plenty of time

60-90 minutes for carbs.  And 90-120 minutes for fats.  Both depending upon how much youve eaten.

Protein does not hinder pulsation.


----------



## TREMBO (Sep 20, 2012)

Day 3

Decided to pin 3x/day
Today I've injected 1h pr?-workout and now I've just injected post-workout... Since I've eaten whey+cottage before WO I'm 2:30h of fast, and after the pin the fucking hunger comes again... Now I'm just starving, it's like magic... A little bit o lazyness too and the warm feeling!

Will try to hold this hunger for 30 mins and have my PO meal, after so I'll pin before bad with a protein shake alone...

For the results I'm felling my muscles more pumped at the gym, but I think that I'm with a little of water retention... Think my waist is a little bigger, probably because of tomorrow eating madness! Let's see in the next days...


----------



## TREMBO (Sep 20, 2012)

Just arrived from the kitchen... Eated very much again, couldn't control me... No junk food, but I definitely won't cut by doing this.

I think I'll take off the post-workout dose and do it before lunch... Very hard to me eat small portions when I pin after WO.

PS. Still with that unfilled feeling right now after eating a good amount of food! Before taking it I'd be full after eaten what I've right now...


----------



## Goldenera (Sep 20, 2012)

Ghrp-2 made me very hungry when I 1st started using it. Those effects wore of quickly thank god lol. Like u said a tad counter productive for weight loss lol.


----------



## TREMBO (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm thinking in bulk now and cutt after with cjc1295 DAC... But I'll wait a moment fow now, wait to complete at least 2 weeks


----------



## TREMBO (Sep 20, 2012)

Went to sleep at 2am + pr? bed dose + whey dose with aspartame... Now I simply waked up by myself at 3:23am with moderate hungry and took another whey and sweetener, and I feel like I don't got soooo many will to sleep lol...


----------



## TREMBO (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey dawgs... Today I've dosed ghrp2 + cjc1295 no dac when I waked up and before lunch... When I waked up and dosed I felt moderate hunger and ate a little bit more than usual... Got to my work and came back home at noon with an empty stomach to dose again... As always: tremendous and unbeliaveble hunger came whitin me and I ate like crazy...

My stomach is soo dilated and I think this weekend I'll give a break to hold on a little those rithym... Probably I'll order CJC1295 with DAC next week planning to use it in a real cutting phase and until there I'll enter in a heavy bulk with my actual combination, as I can't hold myself when dosing these two peptides...

My future protocol with CJC1295 with DAC will be 2mg/week + horny goat weed + huperzine A + ECGCs from green tea, which are supplements that optimize the continous release of GH by pituitary and counter the counter-regulation of somatostatin.


----------



## TREMBO (Sep 22, 2012)

Today I've woken up felling very good, a good sensation of soreness... Went out to the bathroom after lunch (I won't use peps this weekend) and measured out my biceps...

Suprise surprise... I went from 16.1 to 16.2 inches... My scale is in centimeters, I've always been in 40.8/40.9 and now I'm in 41.1/41.2... very happy because I was on that plateau for years...

I think I'll start letting the OFF season comes for 2-3 weeks and after that begin a perfect cuttin with apropriate peps...

For all the matters, thanks to LabPe for the good quality ghrp2 and cjc1295 wo dac!!!


----------



## Powderguns (Sep 23, 2012)

Labpe is top notch! I stick always with labpe...  i'm following you buddy..


----------



## TREMBO (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm officially in off season for 2-3 weeks... Thank god my off has been very healthy, none candy or shit like that, just good quality foods and a lot of whey... The wrost thing I ate today was a pizza that I did with integral flower, turkey ham and cottage cheese...

As I said before I've only dosed once a day in this weekend... Tomorrow I'll get back to the three-time scheme: before breakfast, before lunch and postworkout.

My gut is fucking giant lol ehehe lots of foods... Since january I can't eat like this...


----------



## TREMBO (Sep 23, 2012)

One thing interesting is that you eat until get extremely full but the fucking hunger don't go completely away... If you're trying to gain some weight thats the real deal...


----------



## TREMBO (Sep 25, 2012)

Day 7

I'm eating like a freak, pinning 3 times a day... I think Ill post new photos friday and measure myself too, but I think that Im bigger than before. I dont weight myself at all because I become very attached to numbers, so I keep just following the mirror and my arm measure as a parametrer.

The bad side is that I know Im a little bloated... I was thinking in adding some hydroclorothiazide but Ill hold that for later on... I think its time to grow like shit and enjoy my gh pulses trying to add the most lean mass possible, when I start to cutt Ill see if the bloat persirsts.

Today Ive already pinned once, there will be another before lunch (12) pwo (16) and after dinner (20), because today Ill eat with my buddies... Probably some junk food, so today will be my first junky day in two month... Hope I could mantain that mark.


----------



## TREMBO (Sep 25, 2012)

*before dinner


----------



## TREMBO (Sep 27, 2012)

Day 9

Last night I've worked out triceps and calves... Pump was tremendous, triceps was blowing, giant... My calves have always been the weakest part of my shape, but I liked very much they yesterday... Pump made they feel painfull when I walked home, though I loved that... Some buddies have mentioned that they were looking bigger too! I think GH is giving me that plus that I've needed to overrun my genetic limitations with steroids, because I was in a plateau for about 2 years, and definately I'm having great gains by now.

I know that a bunch of what I'm feeling comes from retention, I'm aware of that and can feel it... But I'm sure that some muscle is growing here, and when I start to cutt in few weeks I'll see the real results of lean mass.

By now I'm pinning 4 times/day 5IU from each peptide (I've diluted to 100IU), so one vial will last for 20 pins which is equal to 5 days. I'll run this cycle for 5 weeks and start to cutt... Actually I'm in the middle of week two.


----------



## TREMBO (Sep 28, 2012)

Day 10

Measured out my biceps and I've added 0.2 inches (0.6cm) to it...

For me thats very good since the fat I won was actually in the belly and a little in the legs, my arms don't store fat at all... And I was at this plateau for around two years, with the same measures, even being in OFF, that's really good to me... Strenght increased too, nothing super-awesome like trenbolone does, but I can feel more powerfull.

Today was the day I was going to take some pics, but I've lunched in a thai restaruant and ate a ton of yakisoba lol went out from medical school, dropped at home just to pin and get hungrier and went to the yaki... I ate 1pm and now (5pm) I'm still full... Thats very bad as I feel like shit, thirsty all the time and feeling weak and with a giant gut, I can't exagerate like this anymore... If so I'll get fatter than I've been planning and the cutting will eat out some muscle mass...


----------



## TREMBO (Sep 29, 2012)

Evolution pics

Day 0 - day 3 - day 11 (today)

The side pic was taken today for further comparation

I'm enjoying my pep cycle a lot, eating very well and training hard... I still have 3,5 vials of peptides, which I belive will make me bigger =) After that, planning to cutt!


----------



## TREMBO (Oct 2, 2012)

Day 13

Today worked out some biceps and felt that they was almost going to explode... Seriously, I became a little afraid for this feeling, seemed like it was getting out of my skin, tear it all the way!

Very good... A LOT of people telling me I'm bigger... Definitely I am! I'll post some pics this week too...


----------



## TREMBO (Oct 10, 2012)

Day 0 - Day 3 - Day 11 - Day 22 (today)


----------



## TREMBO (Oct 10, 2012)

Day 22

I'm getting better with the hungry, but I still eating very much...

According to the pics I can see a good size gain, but I admit that there's a little bit of water retention and some fat too, but I'm very satisfied with the results! I think I got 2 weeks more to end my vials =(


----------



## Powderguns (Oct 11, 2012)

what's the results that you can certainly say?


----------



## TREMBO (Oct 11, 2012)

Until now I've gained 1,2cm+ of arm measure, strenght and visible pumps, size and comments of everybody...

I think pics talks for itself!


----------



## TREMBO (Oct 11, 2012)

1,2cm = 0,5in


----------



## TREMBO (Oct 16, 2012)

Today I'm entering in my last vials of ghrp2 and cjc no dac... Very sad about that =(

I'm still with the same arm measures, I've made an experience this weekend, did a intermittent fasting of three days for the first time, but I didn't like it, made me feel sick when I ate too much!

I hope I could grow a little bit more from this last vial, will try to eat like a freak.


----------



## spunoutdj (Oct 17, 2012)

You should consider running the peps for another couple months for even greater results


----------



## nertrue (Dec 23, 2012)

nice post


----------



## Filessika (Jan 12, 2013)




----------

